# de repente



## temujin

Hi
I wonder why "de repente", which means "suddenly" in Spanish have the meaning of "maybe" in South American Spanish (at least in Peru). 
I saw somewhere in the forum that someone (some peruvian I think) had spelled it "derrepente"- if this is the right spelling it might be two different words, though I think it was a misspelling...


t.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

"De repente" (two words) means "suddenly".
Any Peruvian around to sort this out?
Cheers..
EVA.


----------



## Antartic

There isn't any "why", temujin. These things just happen. In fact, I heard this expression with the meaning of "a veces". We aren't breaking any rule, of course, we have only expanded its meaning.


----------



## temujin

I think there is always a "why"

t.


----------



## elroy

temujin said:
			
		

> I think there is always a "why"
> 
> t.



Interesting theory, temujin.  I think many aspects of language have explanations, but I don't know if _everything _ does.  Or at least, I don't know if we can know everything about how languages work.  Thought-provoking, though...


----------



## Artrella

temujin said:
			
		

> Hi
> I wonder why "de repente", which means "suddenly" in Spanish have the meaning of "maybe" in South American Spanish (at least in Peru).
> I saw somewhere in the forum that someone (some peruvian I think) had spelled it "derrepente"- if this is the right spelling it might be two different words, though I think it was a misspelling...
> 
> 
> t.




Hi TEmujin! Yes in Perú they use "de repente" as a synonym of "maybe", at least it was like that when I lived there.


----------



## patrikia

Hola Venus,
Nuevo no, porque mi amigos peruanos usan esa expresión desde que los conozco y eso ... tiene al menos quince años. Ahora que haces la pregunta, me doy cuenta de que en México no la usamos, pero se entiende inmediatamente.
A ver qué dicen otros.
¡Saludos!


----------



## hohodicestu

Hola,

No creo que "de repente" signifique "a veces" "quizas". Yo digo que "de repente" es como para referirse a algo no esperado, algo que pasa sin planearlo. Esta definicion viene del Norte de Mexico.

saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

Según la RAE, en Uruguay y venezuela con el sentido de "posiblemente". En España ni se usa ni se conoce.



> *de repente**.**1.* loc. adv. Súbitamente, sin preparación, sin discurrir o pensar.
> * 2.* loc. adv. coloq._ Ur._ y_ Ven._ *posiblemente.*​_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## arevalch

De repente=suddenly


----------



## crossperu

*De repente* en Perú es usado como *quizás*, pero esto no quiere decir que esté bien. Está mal usado pues _de repente_ es _de pronto_. Este es el uso correcto. Por ejemplo, en un cuento puedo decir: *De repente* oí una voz que decía = *De pronto* oí una voz que decía.


----------



## Boston

Es cierto que en Venezuela "de repente" significa "posiblemente" o "tal vez". Ademas, yo creo que en Chile se dice "de repente" para decir "a menudo". No se si es correcto decir que es maldicho porque asi se evolucionan los idiomas; sin embargo, seguramente es bastante confuso.


----------



## tesalia

No lo había pensando, pero es cierto; aquí a menudo usamos la expresión "de repente" con el significado de "quizás", "a lo mejor" o "posiblemente"; más no como: "a veces".

Un ejemplo:

Nos vemos amigo... de repente nos encontramos esta tarde en clases... 
Nos vemos amigo... a lo mejor/quizás/posiblemente nos encontramos esta tarde en clases...
No: Nos vemos amigo... a veces nos encontramos esta tarde en clases...

Saludos,


----------



## Mei

Hola:

Tengo una amiga que lo dice mucho pero siempre me suena raro, aunque es correcto en España no se utiliza. 

Saludetes!

Mei


----------



## Aleko

tesalia said:


> No lo había pensando, pero es cierto; aquí a menudo usamos la expresión "de repente" con el significado de "quizás", "a lo mejor" o "posiblemente"
> 
> Nos vemos amigo... de repente nos encontramos esta tarde en clases...
> Nos vemos amigo... a lo mejor/quizás/posiblemente nos encontramos esta tarde en clases...


En Uruguay se usa exactamente igual a como dice *tesalia* que se usa en Venezuela.


----------



## Mafalda1977

De repente para mí es "suddenly"
Es algo que ocurri sin poder ser advertido. Pero en Venezuela a veces lo usamos como "maybe" "de repente paso por tu casa a saludarte", por ejemplo.
Pero el uso más común es un sinónimo de "suddenly". 
Alguna opinión diferente??

"a veces" es algo que puede ocurrir "de repente" pero que conocemos la posibilidad de que ocurra.
Cuando algo ocurre "de repente" es inadvertido

Que rollo con el idioma no???


----------



## pelikano

Desgraciadamente eso se debe a la mala influencia de la TV (Gisella Valcarcel y su idioma español cantinflesco, Magaly Medina, etc.) en Perú. Tambien la influencia en la gente de  las telenovelas.  Hace 20 años "de repente" no se usaba de la forma que se usa ahora, hasta esos años se entendía exclusivamente como "súbitamente".




Mafalda1977 said:


> "a veces" es algo que puede ocurrir "de repente" pero que conocemos la posibilidad de que ocurra.
> Cuando algo ocurre "de repente" es inadvertido
> 
> Que rollo con el idioma no???


----------



## bb008

En Venezuela incluso hay una canción : "De repente" de Aldemaro Romero.

"De repente como un niño que se vuelve adolescente"... "sin darte cuenta, de imprevisto".

"De repente me moría por seguirte la corriente"..."posiblemente"/quizás/ tal vez

"De repente caminaste los caminos de mi mente"..."inadvertido"

"Tu demencia me lleno tan de repente"...igualmente "inadvertido"


----------



## alexacohen

Suddenly a boy becomes a teenager

Suddenly I was dying to follow your ways

Suddenly you walked the roads on my mind

Suddenly your madness filled me up.

I am not acquainted with the Peruvian meaning of the word. But the sentences given as an example show the primary meaning of the word, which is "suddenly" and not "maybe".

Suddenly, I'm not half the man I used to be...


----------



## raulalgri

hohodicestu said:


> Hola,
> 
> No creo que "de repente" signifique "a veces" "quizas". Yo digo que "de repente" es como para referirse a algo no esperado, algo que pasa sin planearlo. Esta definicion viene del Norte de Mexico.
> 
> saludos



En el Perú, "de repente" tiene dos significados: 1) el que todos ustedes conocen bien -"repentinamente"- y 2) "a lo mejor", "quizás", "posiblemente", "tal vez".

Ejemplos:

- Sucedió de repente = Sucedió repentinamente = Sucedió de improviso
- De repente viene más tarde = A lo mejor viene más tarde = Quizás venga más tarde. Pero es más exacto "a lo mejor" que "quizás".
- Vendrá más tarde, de repente = Vendrá más tarde, tal vez.



lazarus1907 said:


> Según la RAE, en Uruguay y venezuela con el sentido de "posiblemente". En España ni se usa ni se conoce.



Cada vez me doy más cuenta de que a los estudiosos de la RAE les falta estudiar mucho sobre las formas de uso de las palabras y expresiones en países que no son España. Además, los idiomas, incluído el español, tienen una dinámica evolutiva muy fluída (si se puede decir así) -y esto no lo digo porque la expresión "de repente" con el significado de "a lo mejor" fuera relativamente nueva en el Perú, ya que es antigua ("antiguaza", diría yo)-, lo cual hace más difícil el trabajo de ellos obligándolos a actualizarse constantemente.

Por favor, disculpen que ponga tilde en la i en las palabras incluido y fluido, pero pienso que deberían haberlas dejado como se escribían antes, hace muchos años, con tilde en la i.



arevalch said:


> De repente=suddenly



Sí, pero en el Perú y otros países de Sudamérica tiene también otra acepción.



crossperu said:


> *De repente* en Perú es usado como *quizás*, pero esto no quiere decir que esté bien. Está mal usado pues _de repente_ es _de pronto_. Este es el uso correcto. Por ejemplo, en un cuento puedo decir: *De repente* oí una voz que decía = *De pronto* oí una voz que decía.



En el Perú es correcto usarlo como quizás. Quizás cuando comenzó a usarse con este significado (que pienso que quizás ha sido hace varios siglos) se podría haber dicho que estaba mal dicho. Pero actualmente, y sé con seguridad que desde hace más de medio siglo (tal vez mucho más), su uso como "a lo mejor" o "quizás" es correcto.



Boston said:


> Es cierto que en Venezuela "de repente" significa "posiblemente" o "tal vez". .... No se si es correcto decir que es maldicho porque asi se evolucionan los idiomas; ...



¡Claro! Realmente no está mal dicho.



Aleko said:


> En Uruguay se usa exactamente igual a como dice *tesalia* que se usa en Venezuela.



En el Perú también. ¡Chócatela! 



pelikano said:


> Desgraciadamente eso se debe a la mala influencia de la TV (Gisella Valcarcel y su idioma español cantinflesco, Magaly Medina, etc.) en Perú. Tambien la influencia en la gente de las telenovelas. Hace 20 años "de repente" no se usaba de la forma que se usa ahora, hasta esos años se entendía exclusivamente como "súbitamente".



Tu razonamiento es incorrecto porque la expresión "de repente" con el significado de "a lo mejor" o de "quizás" es antiguaza, como lo mencioné hace un rato. Tiene más de medio siglo, y quizás mucho más y en ese tiempo prácticamente no había televisión. Yo ni veo Magaly ni programas de ese tipo y conozco y uso la expresión desde hace muchas décadas, al igual que muchos otros peruanos.



bb008 said:


> En Venezuela incluso hay una canción : "De repente" de Aldemaro Romero.
> 
> "De repente como un niño que se vuelve adolescente"... "sin darte cuenta, de imprevisto".
> 
> "De repente me moría por seguirte la corriente"..."posiblemente"/quizás/ tal vez
> 
> "De repente caminaste los caminos de mi mente"..."inadvertido"
> 
> "Tu demencia me lleno tan de repente"...igualmente "inadvertido"





alexacohen said:


> Suddenly a boy becomes a teenager
> 
> Suddenly I was dying to follow your ways
> 
> Suddenly you walked the roads on my mind
> 
> Suddenly your madness filled me up.
> 
> I am not acquainted with the Peruvian meaning of the word. But the sentences given as an example show the primary meaning of the word, which is "suddenly" and not "maybe".
> 
> Suddenly, I'm not half the man I used to be...



Si bien se podría interpretar en esta canción la expresión "de repente" como tú lo mencionas, habría que preguntarle al autor de esta canción qué quiso decir, si lo que tú dices o lo que *bb008 *dice, o, _de repente_, otra cosa. Y digo aquí "_de repente_" con el significado de "a lo mejor", "quizás".


----------



## duvija

lazarus1907 said:


> Según la RAE, en Uruguay y venezuela con el sentido de "posiblemente". En España ni se usa ni se conoce.


 

¡Viva la RAE! (esta vez, tiene razón, al menos con Uruguay).


----------



## duvija

Dice Pelikano:

"Desgraciadamente eso se debe a la mala influencia de la TV (Gisella Valcarcel y su idioma español cantinflesco, Magaly Medina, etc.) en Perú. Tambien la influencia en la gente de las telenovelas. Hace 20 años "de repente" no se usaba de la forma que se usa ahora, hasta esos años se entendía exclusivamente como "súbitamente".

Pelikano, te puedo asegurar que hace muchisimo más de 20 años que lo usamos como 'tal vez / quizás / a lo mejor'. No hubo malas influencias en nuestra variante, que no hubieran ido a parar también a otros países. Simplemente, en Uruguay (y otros) se enraizó y quedó. No son necesarias las justificaciones. 
Y no, en idiomas no se puede preguntar 'por qué' (mejor dicho, se puede preguntar lo que quieran, pero no habra respuesta 100% válida).


Saludos


----------



## aurilla

It could be a shortened version of the phrase "De repente se me ocurre que podría ser".


----------



## cristalito

Vamos a resolver la duda en cuanto al significado de la palabra 
*de repente* (escrito separado) usada en Perú.

De repente es un adverbio de modo que se usa en caso de un imprevisto, algo que surge inesperadamente y en inglés su equivalente es *suddenly.*


----------



## Clotario Demoniax

At least in the north of Puebla, in Mexico, people do use _de repente_ as _a veces_:

—¿Come usted los tamales del mercado?
—De repente, pero no muy seguido.


----------



## duvija

aurilla said:


> It could be a shortened version of the phrase "De repente se me ocurre que podría ser".


 

Nice try. There a many theories, none of them perfect.


----------



## raulalgri

Escuchen la canción "De repente tú me amas" de Los Doltons, grupo musical peruano que inició sus actividades en la década de los 60:

De repente tú me amas

Esta canción es antiguaza.

Saludos.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Por favor no argumenten a favor de la interpretación 
de repente= suddenly

Claro que todos conocemos ese significado. 
Pero parece que a algunos nos cuesta aceptar que en otros países tiene otro u otros significados.

Yo soy argentino, de Buenos Aires, y por lo tanto muy próximo al Uruguay.  Aquí los porteños no usamos el *de repente* como *tal vez*, pero si sabía desde hace muchísimos años que en mi muy querido Uruguay se usa de esa manera.  Por qué censurarlo?  Ahora me vengo a enterar que también existe en Perú y en Venezuela.  Y en Mexico con leve variante de significado.  Qué curioso que coincida ese uso particular en regiones no contiguas, no?


----------



## duvija

Muchas veces me picó la curiosidad de cómo hay giros que se dan geográficamente tan separados. El primero es el 'vos' que sale de Centroamérica y no reaparece hasta allá abajo, en el Plata. 
En general, podemos endilgarle esas cosas a las mayores corrientes inmigratorias, pero no siempre es fácil, ya que vino gente de todos lados y a todos lados. En Uruguay, sabemos que la mayoría fueron andaluces y canarios, pero eso no explica todo. 
Hay un librito corto interesante, con mapas de Latinoamérica con detalles lingüísticos. Es tan viejo que hasta puede estar en la internet. Lo busco y aviso.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

duvija said:


> Muchas veces me picó la curiosidad de cómo hay giros que se dan geográficamente tan separados. El primero es el 'vos' que sale de Centroamérica y no reaparece hasta allá abajo, en el Plata.
> En general, podemos endilgarle esas cosas a las mayores corrientes inmigratorias, pero no siempre es fácil, ya que vino gente de todos lados y a todos lados. En Uruguay, sabemos que la mayoría fueron andaluces y canarios, pero eso no explica todo.
> Hay un librito corto interesante, con mapas de Latinoamérica con detalles lingüísticos. Es tan viejo que hasta puede estar en la internet. Lo busco y aviso.



Sí, claro, duvija, pero el 'vos' existe también en Colombia y en Chile, por lo que la discontinuidad no es tan grande ... solo faltaría explicar por qué no permaneció o no apareció en Ecuador y Perú (por lo menos yo no estoy al tanto de que se use en esos dos países)

No sé mucho de la composición de las migraciones en distintos países, pero por algunas razones tales como el seseo generalizado en toda América hispana, la desparición de la pronunciación castellana de la 'll',y algunas observaciones sobre la entonación, pienso que las mayores corrientes en toda la región fueron andaluzas, o andaluzas y canarias.  Sobre todo en la época de la colonia cuando se generaron las hablas locales.  Después sabemos del fuerte influjo gallego al menos en el Río de la Plata, pero no dejó tantos rastros lingüísticos.

Intesante lo del librito.  No olvides pasar el dato por favor.


----------



## Raeltoc

Felicitaciones,raulalgri,mas claro no canta un gallo.


----------



## Raeltoc

Felicitaciones,raulalgri,mas claro no canta un gallo.


----------



## raulalgri

Gracias, Raeltoc.


----------



## CaitlinDF

Estoy viviendo en Honduras desde hace un año ya y he notado el uso amplio de esta frase, hasta que me ha confundido porque siempre he entendido que significa "suddenly". Pero se usa con tanta frecuencia aquí que empecé pensar que tal vez se usaba como una muletilla. O sea, en el contexto a veces parece que quiere decir algo como "desafortunadamente." ¿podría ser? 

Pero también "a veces" parece tener sentido en los contextos que he oido aquí. De todos modos esta thread me ha ayudado mucho en aclarar esta frase que me estaba volviendo loca jeje. ¡gracias a todos!


----------



## Blade Runner

raulalgri said:


> Cada vez me doy más cuenta de que a los estudiosos de la RAE les falta estudiar mucho sobre las formas de uso de las palabras y expresiones en países que no son España. Además, los idiomas, incluído el español, tienen una dinámica evolutiva muy fluída (si se puede decir así) -y esto no lo digo porque la expresión "de repente" con el significado de "a lo mejor" fuera relativamente nueva en el Perú, ya que es antigua ("antiguaza", diría yo)-, lo cual hace más difícil el trabajo de ellos obligándolos a actualizarse constantemente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No sé por qué criticas en esta ocasión a la RAE, cuando precisamente refleja los dos usos que mencionas - aunque no sea el uso de España. Lo único que se le puede criticar es que se refiera a Uruguay y Venezuela y no se mencione el Perú. Por cierto,¿ los peruanos llamáis a vuestro país Perú o el Perú? saludos desde España


----------

